# Question on some rules... I'm new



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

What does Frenzy mean ? Im afraid to give to to my troops without knowing what it is. Also i'm i don't understand what ward saves and magic resistance mean? someone please help


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Frenzy grants a decent number of traits until they are beaten in combat:

-The model or unit that is Frenzied receives +1 Attack
-The frenzied model/unit is Immune to Psychology - no more Panic, Fear, or Terror tests. They also cannot choose to Flee from a charge.
-The frenzied model/unit MUST charge an enemy unit if it is capable of charging an enemy unit (that is, it has Line of Sight and has enough Movement to reach the enemy unit(s))

However, once the model or unit is beaten in combat (regardless of whether it breaks or not) it immediately loses these benefits.



Ward Saves are like Invul saves in W40K (that's what they're called, right?). They cannot be modified (save for a few, rare scenarios) and are always able to be taken. They can be taken in addition to any number of other saves as well. A well-defended model can have an Armor Save, a Ward Save, and a Regeneration Save. That same model may use all these saves, if necessary, to avoid being wounded. That's right, a wound has to clear 3 different saves before it actually harms the model!



Magic Resistance is used to resist attacks directed toward the model or unit with Magic Resistance. A model or unit will have a Magic Resistance of 1 to 3. That means the model or unit may generate from 1 to 3 dice on their own to dispel a spell directed at them (or the unit they are in) in addition to the army's dispel dice pool. So, if your unit had Magic Resistance 2 and your opponent cast a spell at you and rolled a 7, you could use those two dice from your Magic Resistance (or not, if you chose) in addition to any number of dispel dice from your pool to shut down the spell targeted at the unit or model with the Magic Resistance.

I hope that guides you along!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, the more I read about fantasy, the cooler it looks!


----------



## ChickenWorm (Jul 8, 2009)

Just to add to what Ascendant of Valor has said, when it comes to saves to wounds, first Armor saves are taken, then Ward saves and then only Regeneration. Follow that sequence. Ward saves are usually based on magic items or special ability that the model have.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

i'm a 40K player right now, but i'm thinking of also making a Dark Elf army for fantasy gaming. any of you guys recommend them? even if you dont, i'm still going to get them just so you know lol. I agree with asmodeun, the more I read about fantasy the more I want to play it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dark Eldar are glass hammer, and quite hard to get the balance just right. They're not a top tier army, because they're not "easily powerful" like Daemons, Vampires and High Elves are, but are rather 2nd Tier, like Dwarves, Warriors of Chaos, and some Bretonnian builds.

However, I'd suggest making another thread, where I can properly answer without taking it off topic


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Now you mentioned regenaration what's that do ?


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

It's another save that comes after failed armor and ward saves that you get against all wounds on a 4+ with the exception being it's entirely negated against flaming attacks.


----------

